# Innovative Marine pump replacement ideas



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a 14g Peninsula tank from IM (Nuvo 14) and I have 2 complaints about the main pump. 1. It's pretty noisy. 2. I could use more flow.....

Ideas? 


P.S. I currently use a Spin-Stream return nozzle which helps distribute flow everywhere, but cuts flow by I'm guessing 20%


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*eheim*

I just got a recommendation from Marine-depot to use the Eheim CompactON 1000. Which should have about 20-25% more flow and be quieter.. $63 at big al's


----------

